# Need Plans



## FarmerDad (Apr 28, 2021)

This will be a bit muddled because I don't even know what I'm looking for. Some of the places I visit have a type of shelter for their animals that is, essentailly, a bunch of sticks in the ground with a roof. A shelter without walls. I'm not even sure what it's called. I want to build some for my goats, and I need plans. The basics are easy. Dig a hole, bury posts. Put a sheet of plywood or sheet metal on it. But I'm not an engineer. I don't know the spacing, added supports, etc. I wouldn't want what I build to come crashing down on the poor goats heads the way the coop I build did to my hens... Anybody have plans or even know what this type of shade structure is called in farm lingo?

D


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

A shelter like that could be called a lean-to or a run in shelter.
We are hopefully going to be building a run- in shelter later this summer/fall. I’m waiting for the tractor and auger to be brought back home. We will build it big enough for horses to utilize as well as the goat herd. Spacing the power pole posts far enough that we can go in with the tractor bucket to scrape/clean out.
We are doing a north and west wall to block the prevailing winds. On the east end, I’m planning on setting 2 IBC totes side by side (with the insides cut open so it’s one big space) to block winds, and then also use as a kid creep feed area. I’ll probably tie a tarp from the roof of the shelter down to the totes, so no storm blows in from the east, essentially leaving just the southern facing side open. 
of course, the tarp and totes will be moveable allowing for the clean out using a tractor so I don’t need to use a shovel and wheelbarrow.
I can post pics when we get it going, it unfortunately I am having to wait on other projects.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search on picnic shelters


----------

